# Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer



## Talantyyr (18. September 2015)

*Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Hi!

Nach langem Hin und Her hab ich mich nun dazu entschieden, dass ich gerne einen PC ins Wonzimmer stellen möchte. In erster Linie für Steam Spiele,  aber auch für Emulatoren (vom SNES bis zu PCSX2 / Dolphin). Und für Point and Click Adventures. (die guten alten in ScummVM, aber auch neuere Titel). An irgendwelchen Multimediafunktionen bin ich nicht interessiert, dafür hab ich ein FireTV und einen Raspberry Pi (mit XBMC). 

Meinen aktueller PC verwende ich hauptsächlich zum arbeiten (Photoshop, Illustrator, Visual Studio, Unity3D,...), aber auch zum zocken. Dazu trage ich meistens ins Wohnzimmer und stecke ihn am TV an. (ja, das ist mühsam... ^^) Hauptsächlich zocke ich auf der PS4, aber die Spiele am PC sehen doch um einiges besser aus, lassen sich modden sind auch günstiger (Stichwort Steam Sales) und meine Steam Library enthält über 300 Titel. Irgendwie ist mir aber das Spielen im Sitzen vorm Monitor zu mühsam und auf der Couch am TV macht es einfach viel mehr Spaß. 

Ich habe mir vor Kurzem eine Sapphire Vapor X Radeon R9 290 gekauft, damit läuft eigentlich alles ziemlich gut. Die Grafikkarte möchte ich in dem neuen PC weiterverwenden und meine alte Radeon HD 7850 (oder 6850, bin jetzt nicht sicher) weiterverwenden. Für Diablo 3 und Cities Skylines, dass ich liebe am Monitor spiele und um entwickeln reichts 

In dem Skylake Thread gibt es ja diverse Empfehlungen.  Ich hab nicht wirklich ein fest gelegtes Budget, möchte aber nicht mehr ausgeben, als ich muss. 

Ich denke mal, das ein i5 für mich reicht. In dem anderen Thread wird auch der i5 6600K hochgelobt. Ausserdem wird der Performance Sprung von meinem aktuellen Core i5 3450 (ivy brdige) wohl sowieso relativ groß ausfallen.
Von Mainboards hab ich aktuell keine Ahnung und ich bin auch nicht mehr so auf overclocken aus wie früher. Wenn man schon einen Prozessor mit offenen Multiplikator hat und mit wenigen Handgriffen ein wenig mehr rausholen kann, wärs fein ,ansonsten machts auch nix.  Da ist in dem skylake thread ja die Empfehlung ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming.  
RAM?  Auch da ab ich mich schon lang nicht mehr damit beschäftigt. In dem anderen Thread werden G.Skill RipJaws 4 empfohlen. Denke die sind gut? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den schwarzen und den blauen? 
SSD? Ich hab in meinem Rechner eine Crucial M4. Was ist aktuell zu empfehlen? Mehr als 120-250GB brauch ich nicht, hab wie gesagt sehr viele Steam Spiele und da macht wohl eine 3TB oder 4TB HDD mehr sinn. (Empfehlungen?)
Dann bräuchte ich noch ein passendes Gehäuse. Da bin ich nicht wählerisch, da es dann eh neben dem Standlautsprecher stehen wird, wird es nicht zu sehen sein und allzugut gedämmt braucht es auch nicht sein. Die Grafikkarte soll reinpassen und es soll einigermaßen kompakt sein. Sofern das halt möglich ist. Aktuell hab ich ein AeroCool PGS V, da passt die Grafikkarte rein und es ist ganz passabel und günstig wars auch. Wenns hier keine besseren Empfehlungen gibt, würd ich evtl das gleiche Case nochmal nehmen?

Zum thema Lüfter. Brauche ich was anderes, als einen Boxed Lüfter? Wenn man auf Lautstärke / Übertaktung nicht allzuviel Wert legt?

Achja, Lautstärke ist kein Thema! Vielleicht bin ich die Lüfter Geräusche einfach schon gewöhnt, aber gestört hat mich das noch nie, außerdem läuft da sowieso das 5.1 Sound System nebenbei. 
Als Frontend möchte ich dann Steam im Big Picture Mode und Launchbox für die Emus verwenden (Launchbox link hab ich im Steam schon eingerichtet). 

Also nochmal zusammengefasst. Hab von der aktuellen Hardware nicht viel Ahnung, deswegen sry, dass ich im Prinzip nur nochmal nachfrage, ob ich das was in dem Skylake thread steht bestellen kann, aber ich bin mir ein wenig unsicher und ihr versteht sicher, dass man wenn man schon mal Geld in die Hand nimmt uach was ordentliches kaufen möchte 
Danke schon mal!


----------



## the_swiss (18. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich würde mir überlegen, den i5 3450 in den neuen rechner zu stecken und dafür in den alten einen Xeon E3 1231 v3 reinzustecken, da der i5 immer noch gut mithalten kann. Der Xeon kann dafür mit seinen 8 Threads besser rendern.


----------



## Talantyyr (19. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Hmm, also abgesehen  davon, dass meine 8GB Ram bei Photoshop / Illustrator limitieren, wenn ich sehr große Bilder bearbeite ist der Rechner eigtl total in Ordnung.

Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass bei The Witcher 3 ein paar mehr FPS drin gewesen wären, aber das hab ich eh schon durch  
Wenn man schon alles neu kaufen muss, machts da nicht mehr Sinn, gleich einen Skylake + DDR4 usw. zu kaufen? Oder ist das noch zu neu?


----------



## Andinistrator (19. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*



Talantyyr schrieb:


> Meinen aktueller PC verwende ich hauptsächlich zum arbeiten (Photoshop, Illustrator, Visual Studio, Unity3D,...), aber auch zum zocken.


Wenn Skylake dann i7 wegen HTT.



Talantyyr schrieb:


> Dazu trage ich meistens ins Wohnzimmer und stecke ihn am TV an. (ja, das ist mühsam... ^^) Hauptsächlich zocke ich auf der PS4, aber die Spiele am PC sehen doch um einiges besser aus, lassen sich modden sind auch günstiger (Stichwort Steam Sales) und meine Steam Library enthält über 300 Titel. Irgendwie ist mir aber das Spielen im Sitzen vorm Monitor zu mühsam und auf der Couch am TV macht es einfach viel mehr Spaß.


PC am TV hatte ich auch mal überlegt, dann hat mir jemand 3 Fragen gestellt. Es hatte sich erledigt:
1. Liefert der tv 60hz bei UHD? wenn ja,, welche Anschlüsse? Wahrscheinlich hdmi 2.0
2. Hat deine GPU einen HDMI 2.0 Anschluss?
3. Wie groß ist der inputlag? 



Talantyyr schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den schwarzen und den blauen?


Nix, manche schmücken Ihren Rechner wie einen Weihnachstsbaum, achten dabei auf die Optik.



Talantyyr schrieb:


> SSD? Ich hab in meinem Rechner eine Crucial M4. Was ist aktuell zu empfehlen? Mehr als 120-250GB brauch ich nicht, hab wie gesagt sehr viele Steam Spiele und da macht wohl eine 3TB oder 4TB HDD mehr sinn. (Empfehlungen?)
> Dann bräuchte ich noch ein passendes Gehäuse.


*Medien*
SSD 250GB
Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
90€

SSD 500GB
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx200-500gb-ct500mx200ssd1-a1215110.html
175€

HDD 3TB
https://geizhals.de/seagate-desktop-hdd-3tb-st3000dm001-a686485.html
95€

*Gehäuse*
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S, schallgedämmt
https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-s-fd-ca-def-s-bk-a1259880.html
Wisse das: Hier ist kein Schacht für DVD Laufwerke, alternativ R5.
70€

ODER

Fractal Define R5 gedämmt Midi
63131 - Fractal Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne
Wisse das: Hier sind 2x Laufwerkschacht vorhanden.
100€

Gehäuse Lüfter
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...5mm-1000-U-min-15-8-dB-A--schwarz_767382.html
Wisse das: Realse Silent Wings 3: Oktober 2015.
18€



Talantyyr schrieb:


> Zum thema Lüfter. Brauche ich was anderes, als einen Boxed Lüfter? Wenn man auf Lautstärke / Übertaktung nicht allzuviel Wert legt?


Kühler ohne Overclocking: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-b-100700726-a1193857.html
40€

Kühler für OverClocking: Noctua NH-D15 
http://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d15-a1098241.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Wisse das: Die RAM Höhe sollte 62mm nicht überschreiten.
85€



Talantyyr schrieb:


> Also nochmal zusammengefasst. Hab von der aktuellen Hardware nicht viel Ahnung, deswegen sry, dass ich im Prinzip nur nochmal nachfrage, ob ich das was in dem Skylake thread steht bestellen kann, aber ich bin mir ein wenig unsicher und ihr versteht sicher, dass man wenn man schon mal Geld in die Hand nimmt uach was ordentliches kaufen möchte
> Danke schon mal!



Dein Bugdet ist 1100€ +? Fokus liegt auf Gaming?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-darum-ist-skylake-der-bessere-gaming-pc.html


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

talatyyer,  nein es gibt quasi nur nen minimalen Performance Sprung von Ivy zu Skylake, rechne nicht mit mehr als 25%, das ist sogesehen kein kracher. 

Am TV (ich nehme jetzt mal fHD an)  brauchst du ja eh keine Leistung wie n 1440p@144Hz Gamer 

Ob Skylake oder Haswell must du letzten Endes selbst wissen.

Ich würde Richtung b85 Bord und i5 4460 gehen, das langt ziehmlich sicher ne ganze weile.
Grafikkarte hast du ja eh schon, Netzteil wurde ich n möglichst leises suchen, standard wäre da wohl bequiet e10 500w, wobei in nem Wohnzimmer ohne Oc evtl. auch das 400er reicht, das ist dann aber eher spitz auf Knopf,  gebe ich zu.

RAM: Nur zum spielen reichen 8gb eigentlich, wenn das Budget aber da ist, 16gb must du wohl länger nichts mehr nachkaufen


----------



## Talantyyr (19. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Danke für die vielen Tipps! 

Hmm, jetzt bin ich allerdings nicht mehr sicher, ob sich der Aufpreis für den Skylake für den Wohnzimmer PC lohnt. Ich hab einen 55" 1080p Fernseher und hab nicht vor, in der nächsten Zeit einen UHD zu kaufen. Meinen "Arbeits"-PC möchte ich abgesehen vom Grafikkarten Tausch auch nicht ändern / upgraden. 
Das mit dem HDMI Zeug / Input lag usw. weiß ich nicht. Mit meinem aktuellen PC macht zocken am Fernseher mit xbox360 controller auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß und mir wär nichts negatives aufgefallen. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Tipps mit den Festplatten, die werd ich nehmen! Die Gehäuse muss ich mir noch in Ruhe ansehen.

@Chris

Ich hab mir jetzt mal folgendes Alternativpaket zum Skylake zusammengestellt:

CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8 GB Kit  
40 Euro

Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX 
175 Euro

Asus B85-Pro Gamer Gaming MB Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 
99 Euro

Denke du meintest das Asus? 

Das wären 314 Euro vs  525 Euro.

Wie gesagt, es geht mir jetzt nicht ums Geld, sondern eher darum, obs Sinn macht über 200 Euro mehr auszugeben, wenn der Leistungssprung nicht so gewaltig ist. Da spar ich mir lieber das Geld und kauf mir dann in 1-2 Jahren ne neue Grafikkarte, wenn eine neue Generation rauskommt. 
Denke mit den Ram hast du recht, ich überleg ob ich mir, wenn ich bei der alten Generation bleibe  evtl ein 16GB Kit kaufe und das in meinen ArbeitsPC packe und die 8GB in den neuen geb. (sind Corsair Vengeance)

Netzteil hab ich ein BeQuiet PowerZone 750W, würde das weiterverwenden und wohl ein neues für meinen alten PC kaufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Das Power Zone ist Mist, nimm n e10 für das Wohnzimmer.

Mit n85 meinte ich irgend eins, das Asus ist ok.

Der Mehrpreis zu Skylake ist zu hoch für die paar prozent


----------



## the_swiss (20. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Power Zone ist Mist, nimm n e10 für das Wohnzimmer.



Das PowerZone kannst du ruhig behalten, das hat auch DC-DC und passt immer noch gut. (Hab ich auch erst vor kurzem gelernt)

Ich würde zu Haswell greifen, wenn der 4460 ein Game nicht mehr schafft, sieht der 6600k auch keine Sonne mehr. So wie die aktuelle CPU-Entwicklung ist, hast du trotzdem 4-5 Jahre minimal Ruhe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

mir geht's eher um den Einsatz im Wohnzimmer,  die Dinger sind verglichen mit nem e10 laut.


----------



## Talantyyr (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Danke Leute, dann wirds wohl zimelich sicher der 4460 werden. 

Ich find das PZ jetzt nicht soooo laut. Die Xbox One ist wesentlich lauter, wenn die mal gas gibt 
Und wie gesagt, davon abgesehen läuft währenddessen ohnehin das 5.1 system und das is sicher lauter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

bei der Leistung des PZ und dem geringen Bedarf an der Power sicher.


----------



## hebo89 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Stichwort: Steam In-Home Streaming!

Spiel wird auf dem vorhanden PC berechnet und lediglich Bild und Ton wird als Video Stream ins Wohnzimmer übertragen. Eingaben (Maus, Tastatur) gehen natürlich in die andere Richtung.

Wozu noch einen zweiten Gaming PC aufbauen? Da reicht doch ein alter PC/Laptop den man ggf. übrig hat. 
Ansonsten reicht da sowas:

1 x Intenso Top III SSD  128GB, SATA (3812430)
1 x Intel Celeron G1840, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80646G1840)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM   4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Biostar H81MHV3
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)

+ Gehäuse bist bei 200 Euro


Habe letztens Steam in Home Streaming mit meinem lahmen MacBook Air von 2011 getestet. World of Warcraft wurde auf Ultra mit über 60 fps dargestellt. Berechnet natürlich von meinem Desktop.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

bei wow und anno geht das, bei nem shooter sind die durchs streaming gestiegenen latenzen aber murks. wenn es also eh n Desktop wird, ist der Weg zum zweit-gaming-rechner er sinnvoll.

gehen tut es aber,  klar.


----------



## Talantyyr (21. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Naja, mit Steam Streaming hab ich bereits experimentiert. Im Großen und Ganzen funktionierts recht gut, aber die Bildqualität ist doch schlechter, als wenn man den PC direkt anhängt. Dazu kommen noch die Latenzen. 
Hauptgründe sind aber auch, dass es nur Stereo gibt (ich hab ihm Wohnzimmer ne wirklich tolle Surround Anlage mit AVR die ich natürlich auch nutzen möchte) und Dolphin mit WiiMote klappt über Streaming auch net. Außerdem hatte ich da öfters mal Aussetzer, wo ich dann rauflaufen musste und den Rechner neu starten usw.

Das ist mir den Komfort wert, sonst hätt ich auf Steam Link gewartet oder mir nen NUC hingstellt.


----------



## Talantyyr (30. September 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal über den build nachgedacht und mir auch noch micro atx gehäuse angesehen. Die sind kleiner und wesentlich einfacher zu transportieren, falls man den PC mal wohin mitnehmen will.

Mir gefällt das Bitfenix Prodigy M sehr gut, vor allem hat es auch ausreichend platz für meine Grafikkarte. (Sapphire Vapor X R9 290) 

Komponenten die ich jetzt ausgesucht habe

CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8 GB Kit 
40 Euro

Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX 
175 Euro

Crucial MX200 250GB
94,90

Seagate Desktop HDD 7200rpm - 3TB
99,90



Welches Mainboard empfehlt ihr mir für das Gehäuse? Von dem Asus B85-Pro Gamer G gibt es auch eine Micro-atx variante. Ist das geeignet für das case und zu empfehlen?  OC will ich wie gesagt nicht machen.

Was brauch ich sonst noch? Lüfter? Kabelverlängerungen? Hab in dem Prodigy M thread gelesen, dass die front panel kabel ziemlich kurz sind... 
Das mit den Lüftern ist etwas kompliziert. Da steht, dass wenn man die Festplattenhalterung am boden rausnimmt, kann man einen lüfter stattdessen reingeben. Ich möchte die beiden o.g. festplatten einbauen. Was brauch ich denn dann für lüfter?
Ich hab gesehen, dass es ein Seitenteil mit Fenster gibt. Das wäre ganz nett, aber in div. reviews steht, dass das keine Löcher hat wie das original seitenteil und das für die belüftung schlecht ist. Ist das Seitenteil mit fenster dann nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Talantyyr (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich muss den Thread leider nochmal ausgraben. Ich hab demnächst meinen 30er und meine Frau hat gemeint, ich soll mir bessere Hardware kaufen und alle steuern was dazu bei... Beim bitfenix prodigy M wirds wohl bleiben.

Die letzten Tage hab ich jetzt auch über OC nachgedacht und das scheint mir nicht so kompliziert zu sein wie erwartet, gibt ja einige Videos hier. Multplikator erhöhen und schauen obs stabil läuft. Die Frage ist, ob das auch so viel bringt? 
Als Kühler gefällt mir der beQuiet Dark Rock 3 ziemlich gut, denke der sollte für OC auch gut geeignet sein.

Hier im Forum wird ja oft der xeon 1230 empfohlen, der hat aber einen festen Multiplikator und man kann ihn nicht übertakten. Preislich kommt er auf 252 Euro, denke der war mal billiger? 

Jetzt stellt sich auch wieder die alte Frage, skylake oder haswell...

i5 4670K 244euro
Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

i5 4690K 231 euro
Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 TRAY - Hardware,


Interessant ist, dass der 4690K billiger ist als der 4670K.

i5 6600K 243 euro
Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz So.1151 WOF - Hardware, Notebooks

der i5 6600K ist auch kaum teurer, daher würde ich wohl eher zum skylake + z97 mainboard greifen. 

Also.. lohnt sich skylake + OC gegenüber dem 4460er? Mit dem Kühler und ddr4 und so sinds um die 200-250 euro aufpreis,...
Grafikkarte bleibt wie gesagt die R9 290 (sapphire vapor x tri-x)

Was ich jetzt so an Benchmarks gesehen hab dürfte sich das evtl doch lohnen. (Ps2 + wii emulator sind auch eher von der single core performance abhängig, was ein weiteres plus darstellt)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Wenn du Skylake nimmst, musst  du aber ein Z170-Board nehmen.


----------



## the_swiss (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

OC lohnt sich kaum, da du selten im CPU-Limit bist. Es ist halt vor allem etwas für diejenigen, die gerne an ihrem PC schrauben und probieren, das Maximum herauszuholen.

Der 6600k passt nicht auf ein Z97-Brett, da brauchst du ein Z170er + DDR4-RAM.

Wenn du ein Upgrade willst, würde ich einen Xeon in den Arbeits-PC stecken und den Ivy-i5 in den Gaming-PC.


----------



## Talantyyr (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ah sry, dann hab ich das mit dem mainboard verdreht... 

Hmm, ich hab bei meinem rechner aber irgendwie das gefühl, dass die cpu bei dolphin und pcsx2 ein wenig limitiert, hab bei ein paar games fps einbrüche. Kann es sein dass die cpu generell ein flaschenhals für die graka ist?

Ich denke halt, dass den arbeitspc aufzurüsten am wenigsten sinn macht, da ich nicht glaube, dass der leistungszuwachs bei den dingen die ich damit mache wirklich spürbar ist, bzw. ich das ausnutzen werde...

Aber wenn du meinst, dass zw. dem 4460 und dem 6600k inkl oc kein großer unterschied ist und sich das wirklich nicht lohnt, dann werd ich mir die 200 euro lieber sparen und kauf mir was andres drum. 
Beim OC würds mir wirklich nur um die mehrleistung, die ich mit einfachen handgriffen rausholen kann gehen, nicht um die freude daran  

Ich hab noch etwas zeit mit dem bestellen, daher möcht ich wirklich ganz sicher gehen, dass richtige zukaufen und es nachher nicht zu bereuen


----------



## the_swiss (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Wie gesagt, ein Ivy-Brigde-i5 ist vllt. 2-3% hinter einem Haswell-i5, also kaum erwähnenswert, nur etwas ineffizienter. Skylake lohnt sich, wenn du viele Steckkarten, M.2-SSDs und USB 3.1-Geräte hast. Nur der Leistung wegen lohnt Skylake nicht.

Ob die CPU limitiert, findest du recht schnell mit dem MSI Afterburner heraus, genauer mit dem bei der Installation empfohlenen RivaTuner Statistics (nein ist keine Malware o.ä.). Da kannst du einstellen, was du im OSD sehen willst, du brauchst dabei CPU0 - 3, und die verschiedenen Grafikkarten-Messwerte (Auslastung, vRAM-Belegung, Takt). Wenn die GPU auf 100% ist, bist du im GPU-Limit, wenn die GPU irgendwo rumdümpelt, bist du wahrscheinlich im CPU-Limit. Ruckler können aber auch entstehen, wenn der vRAM der GraKa voll ist und sie auf den RAM zugreifen muss.


----------



## Talantyyr (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Danke für den Tipp! Hab jetzt MSI Afterburner installiert und nochmal eben Witcher 3 installiert, da das Spiel wie gesagt geruckelt hat. In der Stadt konnte ich die 30fps nicht halten, die GPU war bis auf 2 spikes immer bei um die 30% und die CPU konstant bei 80-85%.

Heißt das die CPU limitiert?


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Push


----------



## the_swiss (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Dann läuft da irgendwas falsch. Witcher 3 läuft auf jedem Vierkerner eigentlich ohne Probleme. Auf welchen Settings spielst du und in welcher Auflösung? Wie sieht es mit dem Takt der Grafikkarte aus?

Mit einem Ivy-i5 und einer 290 müsstest du eher irgendwo bei 60fps+ bei hoch sein.

Edit: Hast du Höchstleistung unter den Energieoptionen drin? Wie sieht es mit dem Takt und Temperatur von CPU aus?


----------



## Talantyyr (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ehmmm... ok !?  ich schaff net mal 30fps...

Windows 10, 1080p windowed weil 1440p geht noch schlechter (habn 1440p monitor am arbeitsrechner) Settings alles max bis auf Hairworks, wobei ich beim durchspielen einiges zurückgedreht hab bis ich stabil bei 30fps war. 

Hab nix übertaktet, graka ist so wie sie ist und im BIOS hab ich nix umgestellt, das mit den Energieoptionen muss ich checken... wenn da wirklich was blockieren sollte, weiß ich nicht ob ich mich über den Leistungsboost freuen soll oder über die verlorene Leistung in den letzten Jahren ärgern soll 
Zu Takt und CPU sag ich dir am Abend mehr, bin noch im Büro.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

windowed ist das Problem,  das ist n epic fail. mach mal full screen und 1440p mit reduzierten settings, das sollte besser laufen.


----------



## Talantyyr (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ehm.... lol... -.-

Ja, der Prozessor war im Bios auf energy saving gesetzt... Habs auf "Performance" gestellt und das Spiel auf Fullscreen.... Das ging am Anfang nicht, ich hatte irgendwelche Probleme und nur borderless window hat geklappt, aber scheinbar wurde das schon gepatched. 
nun läuft das spiel auf 1440p auf Ultra (vorher waren beide einstellungen nur auf High gestellt) mit 30-34fps (mt unlimited fps) und es ruckelt nicht mehr... und mit den alten einstellungen hab ich plötzlich 45-60fps. Plötzlich beides mit 100% GPU Auslastung. 

Komm mir grad richtig doof vor. Danke auf jeden Fall an den Tipp mit dem BIOS.

Mein Prozessor ist auf jeden Fall noch ein Sockel 1155, daher kann ich jetzt mit ruhigen Gewissen einen core i5 4460 nehmen! Das mit dem 1230v3 würde dadurch eh auch flach fallen. (aber wie gesagt... wär eh unnötig für den rechner)

Soooo, jetzt wirds spannend. Welches Netzteil / Mainboard / CPU Kühler nehm ich für das Bitfenix Prodigy M? Maximale Länge mit Kabelmanagement und einer langen GraKa ist mit 150mm angegeben. Das Powerzone ist zu lange und das Straightpower 10 mit CM hat auch 160mm. Hab eine Mail an mindfactory geschrieben und dort hat man mir gesagt, dass das Netzteil mit der Grafikkarte gemeinsam in das Case passen würde.  Wenns eine bessere Empfehlung gibt, gerne

Würd gern das WE noch bestellen, dann kann ich nächstes schon basteln, stell dann auch fotos online  Danke für eure Geduld!


----------



## the_swiss (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Mit dem 4460 könntest du es dann so machen:

1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))

=315,62€

Also bleibt dein alter Render-Rechner mit Ausnahme der GraKa so wie er ist (i5-3450 + Board + DDR3-RAM + bq! PZ) und du baust dir einen neuen Rechner mit dem Prodigy M und dem 4460 zusammen? Brauchst du noch neuen RAM?


----------



## Talantyyr (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich hab mal was zusammengestellt:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221df72c5fe3ab9ea13d75ec88b2598d95c338d976cad

Mainboard weil ein b85 empfohlen wurde und mir das von der Farbe her gefällt... Ist das mit dem 4460 kompatibel? Bei den Reviews stehen einige dabei, die den prozessor damit verwenden. 
Die Ram hab ich aufgrund der Farbe ausgesucht. Weil die gut zum case passen 

Der Lüfter OK? Oder ein anderer?

Edit: sry, hab dein post erst jetzt gesehne, hätte vorher refreshen sollen. Der Brocken würde reinpassen von der Größe (max 160mm) ist der besser als der scythe den ich ausgesucht hab? Mainboard wär mir wegen sichtfenster das gelbe lieber, wenns da keine unterschiede gibt? 
Ja der alte rechner bleibt abgesehen von der graka wie er ist


----------



## the_swiss (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ein Top-blower ist normalerweise lauter, einfach weil eine geringere Kühlfläche vorhanden ist. Der lohnt sich nur, wenn entweder kein Platz im Gehäuse ist, oder SpaWas gekühlt werden sollen, was eher bei billigen AMD-Boards als bei einem gelockten i5 benötigt wird. Deshalb würde ich eher zum Brocken Eco greifen, der ist ruhiger.

Die RAMs passen, sind halt 5€ teurer als die Ballistix Sport.

Das Board sieht auch gut aus, hat einen anderen Soundchip (ALC 887 (Asus) gegen ALC 662 (AsRock)). Es ist also ziemlich egal, welches Board du nimmst, das Asus hat den besseren Soundchip. Wenn du eine SSD hast, pass auf, das du sie an den SATA-6GB-Port (SATA3) steckst, nicht an den SATA-3GB-Port (SATA2), ansonsten bremst der Anschluss.


----------



## Talantyyr (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Super danke!  die 5 euro aufpreis sind i.O., die orangenen ram passen besser zum case, schließlich soll ja auch ein window rein.  
Das weiße ist leider überall ausverkauft, deswegen hab ich mir gedacht ich versuchs mal mit orange... ^^

Blöde Frage... Ist der Soundchip wichtig, wenn der PC per HDMI am AVR hängt? 
Danke für den Tipp mit der Sata. Jetzt nur noch herausfinden, was ich mit dem Boden mache (also 1x120er, 2x120er oder 1x240er Lüfter) und dann kanns losgehen! 

Werd dann einige Fotos posten


----------



## the_swiss (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Afaik wird der Ton dann digital über HDMI ausgegeben, daher ist der MB-Soundchip egal.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Müsste dann der Soundchip nicht trotzdem die Berechnung machen? HDMI ist doch nur der Typ vom Output.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

jaein, die berechnung ist nicht das thema, die d/a wandler sind da der wichtige punkt


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Und die stecken doch immer im Soundchip, oder sind die bei HDMI woanders?


----------



## Genesis-84 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

D/A Wandler wandeln die digitalen Informationen in analoge Signale um, also für z. B. die 3.5 Anschlüsse.
Bei der Ausgabe über hdmi werden die digitalen Informationen einfach weitergeben an TV, AVR, etc. Kommt dann dort auf die D/A Wandler an


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Jupp, damit ist der soundchip auf dem Bord egal, dass muss dann n anderes Gerät machen. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn da die d/a wandler was taugen


----------



## Talantyyr (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Na hoffentlich passt das bei dem Board und es kommt auch 5.1 Audio am AVR an, die Anlage ist relativ gut und ich will die auch nutzen 
(Onkyo TX-SR606 mit Jamo  S606 HCS3 + Jamo Sub 660)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

wenn du es per hdmi an den Fernseher und von da per optischem Signal an die Anlage gibst... sollte das gehen.

oder wenn die Anlage des macht per hdmi da rein und das Bild weiter per hdmi an den Fernseher.


----------



## Talantyyr (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

ok, thx  

Wenn kommt das HDMI natürlich direkt an den AVR. 

Evtl noch eine Idee ob ich am boden 1 großen lüfter (230) oder 2 kleine (120) verbauen soll? Ich würde ja fast zu den 2 kleinen tendieren und die dann langsamer drehen lassen?


----------



## Talantyyr (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

ok, hab jetzt einen 230er bitfenix spectre genommen... Festplatten können nicht nach Österreich versendet werden, das is echt zum k*tzen... -.-

Hab jetzt folgendes bestellt,
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221c1d5693afe4f6e087e13ee24257a560fa76b79eabc
Das ganze Kabelgehöhns, dass ich dazu bestellt hab ist für nen raspberry pi... 

Mal schauen wo ich die Festplatten nun herkomme... Ich poste dann Bilder wenn ich mit dem Build anfange.

Herzlichen Dank nochmal an euch alle!

Edit: Und noch 40euro versandkosten + 10 euro paypalgebühr drauf -.-


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Meinst du nicht, dass du dann wo anders hättest kaufen sollen?
Sowas schaut man doch vorher.


----------



## Talantyyr (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Jo wär besser gewesen :-/

Paket ist heute angekommen! Morgen fang ich mit dem Zusammenbauen an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talantyyr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Sooo... 6h zusammenbau, das war mit Abstand das mühsamste Case das ich je hatte. Sieht aber gut aus  
Die Grafikkarte da drin ist wirklich die Hölle... geht sich grad und grad aus.

Die ersten Probleme hab ich auch schon. Windows 10 hochgefahren -> eingefroren -> neugestartet und kein Bild mehr. Wenn ich das HDMI Kabel an die iGPU anstecke hab ich bild, mit der Radeon seh ich nichts. Windows dürfte im Hintergrund normal booten, aber ich seh nix. Versteh grad gar nicht was da los ist. Rausgegangen ist die karte nicht, da das Sapphire Logo leuchtet. Wenn sie rausgeht leuchtet das logo auch trotz Stromversorgung nicht...

Naja, ich bin erledigt, ich mach morgen weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*



Talantyyr schrieb:


> Rausgegangen ist die karte nicht, da das  Sapphire Logo leuchtet. Wenn sie rausgeht leuchtet das logo auch trotz  Stromversorgung nicht...


 

Mach mal ein CMOS Reset, Batterie vom Mainboard raus (Rechner natürlich komplett vom Strom), ein paar Mal den An-Schalter drücken, Batterie wieder rein und im Bios die "Default Settings" laden.

Monitor vorher wieder an Graka anschliessen.


----------



## Talantyyr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Hab die Karte jetzt ausgebaut und nochmal eingebaut... jetzt gehts plötzlich wieder... Vielleicht war sie vorher doch nicht richtig drin, ging irgendwie zu leicht raus, jetzt sitzt sie felsenfest.

Naja, heute den ganzen Tag gleich nach der Arbeit dran rumgeschraubt, da kann sowas schon mal passieren 

Nachdem ich jetzt Treiber + Steam installiert hab, mach ich Schluß. Morgen lad ich dann mal einige Games runter!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer*

Jepp, kann schonmal passieren, das die Karte nicht richtig sitzt.

Es kann auch passieren, das die durch´s festschrauben am Gehäuse ein bisschen aus dem Slot gezogen wird 
Sollte nicht passieren, passiert aber schonmal.

Bei einem frisch zusammengeschraubten Rechner ist so ein Fehler meistens irgendeine Kleinigkeit.
Den pieseligen, kleinen Fehler zu finden, ist sehr oft


----------

